# Cheap Home DSP for 3-way Active



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey all, 
I'm looking to repurpose some unused car audio equipment to put together a garage home theater. Here's what I currently have. 

2x Image Dynamics OEM 10" D2 subs
2x Seas G18RNX 7" mids
2x Rainbow Cal25 ALK tweeters 
1x Memphis 16-ST3004 (75w x 4 at 4 Ohms) 
1x Helix H1000 Esprit (600w x 1 at 2 ohms) 

I am thinking of building a pair of big towers, with a transmission line enclosure for each sub and sealed chambers for the mids and tweets. I would like to use some sort of tablet or raspberry pi as the source so that I can also run Netflix, etc. Video output to a basic flat screen TV, audio output to a dsp.

I'm having trouble finding a DSP that will accommodate this and doesn't cost several hundred dollars. I would prefer something with a digital input so I can avoid extra digital>analog>digital conversions. The usual suspects for budget DSPs - the Dayton 408 and the MiniDSP 2x4 HD - don't quite work. The Dayton appears to be only RCA in, while the Mini only has 4-channel out. 

Neither of these amps has an RCA pass through, so 6ch out is needed.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a mini just pulled out of a car.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

PMed


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

my bad didn't read all your post before i replied


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

toneloc2 said:


> my bad didn't read all your post before i replied


That's cool, I'm looking to possibly get the 8x12 for my car, too. I just sent you a message on it.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

minidsp 6x8 works well for this sort of thing. Using one now for my HT processing.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

lithium said:


> minidsp 6x8 works well for this sort of thing. Using one now for my HT processing.


No longer available, and the newer Flex 8 is like $600.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Hintzyboy said:


> No longer available, and the newer Flex 8 is like $600.


oh didn't realized. Maybe a WTB thread would turn one up for cheap. Otherwise maybe a helix mini for 6 ch out and digital input.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

lithium said:


> oh didn't realized. Maybe a WTB thread would turn one up for cheap. Otherwise maybe a helix mini for 6 ch out and digital input.


Also not cheap. My best bet is probably to get a better dsp for my car which I was considering anyway, and use my Twk88 for the garage. But I have a few things I need to sell first unless I find a good deal.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hintzyboy said:


> No longer available, and the newer Flex 8 is like $600.


Solen.ca has one available for $360 USD.








CDSP6X8


miniDSP CDSP6X8, 6x IN, 8xOUT DSP for Mobile/Car Audio




solen.ca


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

minidsp 6x8 has coax-in, so you'd likely need a media converter to go from optical/toslink to coax.

probably have to force your tv to output 2ch pcm over optical, or pick up a dsp like the h800 which can decode ac3.

basically anything prior generations would work. arc ps8. alpine h800. rf dsr1. rf 3.sixty.3.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

A Dayton and an audio extractor seems to meet your needs.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> A Dayton and an audio extractor seems to meet your needs.


I guess I'm not following. The Dayton doesn't have digital input. I'm probably making things overly complicated for a garage system, but I would like to keep the signal chain digital if I can do so without spending too much.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

nadams5755 said:


> minidsp 6x8 has coax-in, so you'd likely need a media converter to go from optical/toslink to coax.
> 
> probably have to force your tv to output 2ch pcm over optical, or pick up a dsp like the h800 which can decode ac3.
> 
> basically anything prior generations would work. arc ps8. alpine h800. rf dsr1. rf 3.sixty.3.


The more I think about it, the more it makes sense to just use my Twk88 for the garage and get something better for the car. I've got the Twk up for sale for $250, and I don't think I'll find something with near the capability for that price.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Hintzyboy said:


> I would like to keep the signal chain digital if I can do so without spending too much.


I understand now.


----------

